
UK Leader Corbyn to Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos: 'Just Pay Your Taxes' - hckr_nj
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/25/uk-leader-corbyn-to-amazon-ceo-jeff-bezos-just-pay-your-taxes.html
======
IXxXI
UK Leader Corbyn to Amazon CEO Jeff Bezos: 'Pay Significantly Higher Taxes
Than Corporations In Other Countries, So We Foreigners Can Steal Your
Marketshare And Be More Competitive In Global Markets'.

